# Overclock caused bootloop?



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I recently attempted to overclock my 2500k and now seem to be stuck in a bootloop. It turns on, stays on for about 3-5 seconds, shuts down (repeat). It has been running fine at stock settings (9 hour prime95 and never went above 50 C). 

The list of my other components are down below...

This actually happened on a separate occasion when I tried to OC it but eventually it booted up and told me there was a problem with the previous overclock and reverted back to stock settings. 

If I remember correctly I set the voltage to 1.330 and was going for a 4.5 Ghz overclock, nothing too crazy so I'm assuming I haven't fried my chip or anything catastrophic like that.

Any input guys? Getting a little worried 

Thanks for reading my post and any guidance you give me!


----------



## claptonman (Jan 4, 2012)

Reset the CMOS. Turn off the machine, unplug everything. Take the little battery on the motherboard out. You may have to use a screwdriver to get it out. Press the power button about 10 times, and let it sit for 5-10 minutes. Put the battery back in and reboot. That'll put your BIOS to default settings.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to know I was on the right track, I was checking to see if my motherboard had a CMOS jumper . I'm assuming It'll work but I'll tell you how it goes.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

Took out the battery, let it sit for about 10 minutes, put it back in still looping. When you say "unplug everything" do you mean every wire connecting to the motherboard as well? Maybe I should hold the power button down for longer to make sure all the power is fully discharged


Any other ideas?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 4, 2012)

The jumper is down by the case wire connections. Its just two pins you put a jumpper on for a few minutes. With it off and unplugged. Should have worked taking the battery out. Kinda weird though, it has a dual bios, should have booted to default even with a bad overclock.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> The jumper is down by the case wire connections. Its just two pins you put a jumpper on for a few minutes. With it off and unplugged. Should have worked taking the battery out. Kinda weird though, it has a dual bios, should have booted to default even with a bad overclock.



Yeah, I was kinda hoping the dual-BIOS would come to the rescue and I'd have no problems. Well, didn't happen sadly. I plan on letting it sit with the battery out for about 4-5 hours after turning the PSU on/off and spamming the power button multiple times. It hasn't been 30 days since I ordered it. 

Maybe I could just RMA it just to stop the hassle is the above doesn't work...

Also, I want you guys to help me clear something up, from what I've told you most likely there's no serious hardware damage, correct? 

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 4, 2012)

Not just with a 1.33V on the CPU. Does anything come up on the screen or do you get any kind of bios beep, if you have a speaker hooked up to it?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

My screen can't even turn on fully to display anything before it shuts off again, and I heard no clear beep codes. Well, assuming there are no hardware problems wouldn't clearing the CMOS pretty much stop all problems? Also, if I do get this back up and running, why the hell can't my 2500k get up to 4.5 ghz with a hyper 212+??


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 4, 2012)

You got another computer you could test the power supply and video card in, just to make sure thats not the problem? If you do have to RMA the board, dont say this happen while overclocking. Just explain the problem with it shutting down after a few seconds and clearing the bios doesnt help. Plus the beep code is not happening, should throw off a single beep when all is ok.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, it's working now. I'm guessing the first few times there was some residual electricity in the PSU? Anyways, thanks for your help guys. Appreciate it very VERY much. Though I'm still kind of curious why the dual BIOS feature on my motherboard didn't ignore the altered BIOS and boot using the unaltered BIOS... 


Thanks again!

Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Perkomate (Jan 4, 2012)

You did update the BIOS right? My board does that sometimes, but I updated to F7 (i think) and it seems to have stopped.
But when I got it, I either turned it off and let it sit for 5min or just removed the CMOS battery.
You turned off power to the PC before removing the battery, right?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 4, 2012)

Perkomate said:


> You did update the BIOS right? My board does that sometimes, but I updated to F7 (i think) and it seems to have stopped.
> But when I got it, I either turned it off and let it sit for 5min or just removed the CMOS battery.
> You turned off power to the PC before removing the battery, right?



I actually have not updated the BIOS yet, I planned to do so today. Now that my boot loop problem has been solved I'm more curious as to why 4.5 Ghz and 1.330 Volts seems to be too much for my 2500k? Can any of you guys recommend some OC settings that are pretty much guaranteed stable? (At the time I assuming 4.5/1.330 volts would be...) 


Thanks for replying

*EDIT: After looking around it seems most other people's problems can be solved with a simple BIOS update. I'll do that when I get home and tell you how it goes.*


----------



## Perkomate (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm at 4.4 because of the Aussie summer heat, at 1.325 vcore. Your settings should be fine. What cooler do you have?


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a CM Hyper 212+, I plan to Oc right now actually. Now that I'm comfortable that if I get in a boot loop it'll be an easy solve. Should I go for 4.5Ghz / 1.330 volts? As I think it was a BIOS issue that was restricting me. Also, to my knowledge all you have to change is the multi for turbo, correct?

Thanks


----------



## Perkomate (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr.Moose said:


> I have a CM Hyper 212+, I plan to Oc right now actually. Now that I'm comfortable that if I get in a boot loop it'll be an easy solve. Should I go for 4.5Ghz / 1.330 volts? As I think it was a BIOS issue that was restricting me. Also, to my knowledge all you have to change is the multi for turbo, correct?
> 
> Thanks



To overclock, you *disable* turbo, and then change the constant multiplier.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, BIOS update was all it took. It's stable at 4.2 Ghz and 1.220 v, nothing extreme but I'm happy nonetheless. When I have more time on my hands I'll go for something a little higher.

Thanks for everyone's help with this and the boot loop!

Have a nice day, everyone


----------



## TekMaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Always try and keep your BIOS up-to-date when trying to make other various modifications. 
It not only optimizes settings already present but also adds new functionality and support


----------

